
Jupyter Notebook Tutorial – Privacy-Preserving Deep Learning in PyTorch - williamtrask
https://github.com/OpenMined/PySyft/tree/master/examples/tutorials
======
williamtrask
Based on PySyft:
[https://github.com/OpenMined/PySyft](https://github.com/OpenMined/PySyft)

Paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1811.04017.pdf](https://arxiv.org/abs/1811.04017.pdf)

------
brandoncarl
It's fantastic to see great research combined with great tutorials – bravo.
You all have bitten off an incredibly hard problem with pragmatism and
tenacity. Keep up the great work.

~~~
williamtrask
Thank you!

------
Sol-
My first thought was that this complements differentially private systems
nicely, but seems like it was your intention to use it as a building block for
things like that anyway. Very cool work! I think it's really important to have
such secure primitives that are easy to build upon, maybe secure multiparty
computation and such will finally become more widespread.

~~~
williamtrask
Thank you so much!

